# cream color question??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

As you can see Whimsy is cream with a darker color ears.I should post a full picture of her , but she also has that same darker ear color on her tail and just some, not too much, on her back. Now my question is...how possible is it for her to get more of that darker ear color coming in on more of her body. Her father was pure white and her Mom was like a black and tan. what cha think?? Do very light cream dogs ever get much dark in your experience??


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

my puppy is a Rich golden and her roots are gold witch means she will stay gold but get lighter. I think that whimsys adorable coloring well probably fade to all white, but you never know! good luck:wink:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It doesn't look like in some photos but Oliver kept some of his gold on his back, ears and tail. 
He didn't get a lot darker but he isn't white either. On a side note the first groomer I spoke with said "She could get his hair back to puppy white :fear: We left ASAP!"
Whimsy reminds me of Oliver.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well...i was looking at her closely and it looks like the 'roots' down the middle of her back are a smidge darker in the part... I really thought it was my imagination or the lighting etc. But...I took her to the vet to day for her rabies and while he was examining her he said " it almost looks like her hair is getting a bit darker down the middle of her back. LOL...so it will be interesting to see what happens LOL She weighed in at 7 lbs..at 4 1/2 mos. She is growing up too fast!!!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Tasha had black tips on her whole body. After a few trips to the groomer she only has some black left on the tail and ears. Doesn't look like the black will ever come back.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Honey is mostly cream with some darker "honey" on her ears, tail and on parts of her back. She was pretty much all of the darker color when she was a pup. Mintchip, she looks a lot like your Oliver


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly has lost most of her peach color. She had one ear that was peach, now it's almost gone.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi as a puppy and now at almost 5yrs old. He lost the bright gold color and it came back lighter. It is like a caramel color.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

*Kodi* is a beauty!


----------



## hottubecake (Jul 28, 2010)

*white puppy*

Hi I'm new here and will be getting my Hav male puppy in about 3-4 weeks.
He is all white in the pictures I see now and I was wondering if all white puppies ever change color. Thanks for all the great info so far!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Kodi as a puppy and now at almost 5yrs old. He lost the bright gold color and it came back lighter. It is like a caramel color.


I absolutely adore Kodi's coloring. (your Kodi, not mine<g>) (although I love my Kodi's coloring too!<g>)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff's ears and back were darker when he was a puppy. They have whitened up considerably.


----------

